# So if Mickey Mouse had an alignment? (OR Djeta was VERY bored at work today)



## Djeta Thernadier (Apr 15, 2004)

I was mind numbingly bored at work today, and my attempts to work on anything serious (like writing or game stuff) were thwarted by the extremely high noise level around my desk. Thus I did what any normal incredibly nerdy person with a passion for D&D and Disney movies would do --- I made a list of what D&D alignments I thought fit various Disney animated characters. Some of them actually really made me think...scary really.

I almost didn't post this, but heck - if you're going to do something this silly, you probably should show it to people, right?  

And thus I give you...

MY LIST OF DISNEY CHARACTERS & THEIR D&D ALIGNMENTS 
(listed by movie)

Peter Pan :
Tinkerbell - true neutral
Peter Pan - chaotic good
Wendy (and her brothers) - lawful good
Hook - neutral evil
The Lost Boys - lawful neutral

The Lion King:
Simba - chaotic good
Nala - neutral good
Mufasa - lawful good
Scar - lawful evil
Timon & Pummba - chaotic good
Zazu - lawful good
*Kiara - chaotic good
*Kovu -  neutral good
Kovu's mother - lawful evil
Kovu's siblings - true nuetral

The Little Mermaid:
Ariel - chaotic good
Sebastian - lawful good
Flounder - neutral good
Eric - lawful good
Ursula - neutral evil
Flotsem & Jetsem (Ursula's henchmen) - true neutral

Tarzan:
Tarzan - neutral good
Jane - lawful good

Hunchback:
Quasimodo - neutral good
Esmeralda - chaotic good
Phoebus - lawful neutral
Frollo - lawful evil
Djali - true neutral
Clopin - true neutral

Aladdin:
Aladdin - chaotic good
Jasmine - neutral good
Sultun - lawful good
Rajah - lawful good
Jafar - neutral evil
Iago - chaotic neutral
Genie - true neutral 

Beauty & the Beast :
Belle - neutral good
Beast - chaotic good
Gaston - chaotic neutral
(and most of the servants are neutral good)

Pocahontas :
Pocahontas - neutral good
John Smith - lawful good
Radcliffe - lawful neutral

Lilo & Stitch:
Stitch - chaotic neutral
Lilo - chaotic good

Brother Bear:
Koda - lawful good
Kinai - chaotic good
Rutte & Tuke - lawful good

Fantasia :
Chernabog - chaotic evil

The Jungle Book :
Baloo - chaotic good
Mowgli - neutral good
Sheer Kahn - neutral evil

Alice in Wonderland :
Alice - neutral good (changed see post #2)
White Rabbit - lawful good
Cheshire Cat - chaotic neutral
Queen of Hearts - lawful evil (changed)
Tweedle Dee/Dum - Chaotic neutral
Mad Hatter - Chaotic neutral
March Hare - Chaotic neutral

Sleeping Beauty:
Aurora - lawful good
Phillip - lawful good
Maleficent - neutral evil

Hercules :
Hercules - chaotic good
Megara - true neutral 
Zeus - neutral good
Phil - chaotic good
Pegasus - neutral good
Pain & Panic - true neutral
Hades - neutral evil

The Great Mouse Detective:
Olivia - lawful good
Ratigan - neutral evil
Dawson  - lawful good
Basil  - neutral good
Fidget - chaotic neutral

Mulan:
Mulan - neutral good
Li Shan - lawful good
The Huns - lawful evil
Mushu - chaotic good
Crickee - lawful good

Lady & The Tramp :
Lady - lawful good
Jock - lawful good
Trusty - lawful good
Tramp - chaotic good
Peg - chaotic good
*Scamp - chaotic good
*Angel - chaotic neutral


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 15, 2004)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Alice in Wonderland :
> Alice - lawful good
> White Rabbit - lawful good
> Cheshire Cat - chaotic neutral
> ...



  I have to disagree with you on a few of these. 

 Alice - Neutral Good (She didn't want to follow the rules, because they were boring to her, and she is far too curious to be lawful)

 Queen of Hearts - Lawful Evil (She makes all the laws, and all the laws are for her benefit. If you don't follow the laws, "Off with your head!")

  and add:
  Mad Hatter - Chaotic Neutral


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Apr 15, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I have to disagree with you on a few of these.
> 
> Alice - Neutral Good (She didn't want to follow the rules, because they were boring to her, and she is far too curious to be lawful)
> Queen of Hearts - Lawful Evil (She makes all the rules, and all the rules are for her benefit. If you don't follow the rules, "Off with your head!")
> ...




Good point. Noted. It's been a while since I've seen that one. Obviously, since I forgot about the Mad Hatter


----------



## Dimwhit (Apr 15, 2004)

Djeta, you have re-invented the meaning of the word 'bored.' My main complaint, though, is that you stuck to Disney!  (Though your list looks about right.)

Now Bugs Bunny...there's a Chaotic Neutral if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Apr 15, 2004)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Djeta, you have re-invented the meaning of the word 'bored.' My main complaint, though, is that you stuck to Disney!  (Though your list looks about right.)
> 
> Now Bugs Bunny...there's a Chaotic Neutral if I've ever seen one.




Oh....just wait till tomorrow...it's the "slow time" at my job right now...

And there are a lot of animated characters out there...

Feel free to add to the list.


----------



## JoeBlank (Apr 15, 2004)

Mickey who?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 15, 2004)

They're ALL Chaotic Evil. Well...maybe a couple of Lawful Evils in there to keep the others in check for the take-over of the surface world that they plan...


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Apr 16, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> They're ALL Chaotic Evil.




No no no...you're thinking of Michael Eisner...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 16, 2004)

Ah. Right...sorry... Its just too easy to confuse them.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 16, 2004)

I'd actually argue that Aladdin is probably more True Neutral or Chaotic Neutral than anything.  He does whatever he needs to in order to survive, whether that's with the rules or against them.  His only goals are to be rich and get it on with Jasmine (and later on find his father), for no other reason than to make himself feel better.  He only fights Jafar because Jafar nabs the lamp and Jasmine, and is upsetting Aladdin's life.  Maybe toward the end of the movie and into the second and third, he's Good, but for the majority of the first he's decidedly Neutral moving toward Good.


----------



## FireLance (Apr 16, 2004)

Yup, as LightPhoenix pointed out, some characters do develop and change their alignments in the course of the movie.  The Beast for example, was certainly selfishly neutral or even evil at the start, but certainly seemed more good-aligned by the end of the movie.

And Gaston is evil in my book.  I would not consider anyone with as little regard for the welfare of anyone but himself to be neutral.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Apr 16, 2004)

Good point about Aladdin & Beast. Yeah, doing this made me realize just how hard it is to pinpoint alignment ; something that's always kind of bugged me about chosing an alignment for a character.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 16, 2004)

Gotta say, that Genie is Chaotic and probably very close to Good.

 Let's add to the list, shall we?
 Buzz Lightyear: Lawful Good
 All New Buzz Lightyear with Utility Belt: Lawful Neutral
 Sherrif Woody: Chaotic Good
 Hamm: Chaotic Neutral
 Rex: Fraidycat Neutral
 Tour Guide Barbie: True Neutral


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Apr 16, 2004)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> Gotta say, that Genie is Chaotic and probably very close to Good.
> 
> Let's add to the list, shall we?
> Buzz Lightyear: Lawful Good
> ...





Okay. I was thinking true neutral because he pretty much sides with whoever is his Master...or  guess maybe he doesn't.


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 16, 2004)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Okay. I was thinking true neutral because he pretty much sides with whoever is his Master...or  guess maybe he doesn't.



I'd actually suggest neutral good or chaotic good. Siding with his Master isn't really his choice - he's compelled, but he tries to interpret his master's wishes in as "good" a way as possible.


----------

